# Best LGA 1150 chipset



## rabjabber (Jul 27, 2013)

guys,
which is currently the best chipset for the haswell processors (LGA 1150). i'm not gonna buy it anytime soon but, just curious. also which is the best motherboard under 15k from the perspective of a multi gpu setup??


----------



## rock2702 (Jul 27, 2013)

I have ordered myself a 4770k and an msi z87 gd65 gaming motherboard, the combo costed me 37k.

I went with this mobo as it is full atx, so no problems with my xfire setup, the design is simply awesome, has got rave reviews from all around and was awarded the best motherboard of computex 2013.

I had an asus z87 pro and maxumus vi hero in mind, but went with the msi mobo as it performs the same as those asus mobos and costs 3k less.

So imho this full atx mobo below 15k is worth considering.


----------



## rabjabber (Jul 28, 2013)

does your dual card setup run at 8x and 8x??
and are the bothe pcie slots 3rd gen??


----------



## rock2702 (Jul 28, 2013)

rabjabber said:


> does your dual card setup run at 8x and 8x??
> and are the bothe pcie slots 3rd gen??



As I said above I have ordered the mobo-cpu combo yesterday and it will take around 3-4 days to arrive.It is only then that I can run my crossfire setup.

And to answer your question,dual cards in xfire will run at 8x 8x configuration o  this mobo.The mobo has 3 pcie slots, two 3rd gen and one 2nd gen.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 28, 2013)

The 8X-8X speed of PCI-E 3.0 standard. PCI-E 3.0, theoretically provides twice the bandwidth of PCI-E 2.0 standard. So 8X PCI-E 3.0 speed is equivalent to 16X PCI-E 2.0 speed.


----------



## rabjabber (Jul 28, 2013)

Cilus said:


> The 8X-8X speed of PCI-E 3.0 standard. PCI-E 3.0, theoretically provides twice the bandwidth of PCI-E 2.0 standard. So 8X PCI-E 3.0 speed is equivalent to 16X PCI-E 2.0 speed.



is ASRock Z87 Extreme3 also the same then with respect to multi gpu setups?? 
except for one less 2.0 pcie and 5k cheaper?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 28, 2013)

rabjabber said:


> guys,
> which is currently the best chipset for the haswell processors (LGA 1150). i'm not gonna buy it anytime soon but, just curious. also which is the best motherboard under 15k from the perspective of a multi gpu setup??



Asus Gryphon Z87 for 14.5k is best suited.


----------



## rabjabber (Jul 28, 2013)

are both the pcie slots in ASrock z87 extreme3 3.0??
if yes isn't it a pretty amazing mobo for 10k??



bavusani said:


> Asus Gryphon Z87 for 14.5k is best suited.



how considering 7850 crossfire is it better than z87 extreme3??


----------



## topgear (Jul 31, 2013)

extreme 3 is good enough for CF/SLI setup


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 31, 2013)

topgear said:


> extreme 3 is good enough for CF/SLI setup



I would not get below Extreme4 

EDIT: Because Extreme3 uses D-PAK analog VRMs which are the cheapest variety out there. Extreme4 is big upgrade on the voltage regulation front.



bavusani said:


> Asus Gryphon Z87 for 14.5k is best suited.



Not really. mATX means hot sandwich.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 31, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Not really. mATX means hot sandwich.



Really now? How did you make that conclusion?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 31, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> Really now? How did you make that conclusion?



From experience.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 31, 2013)

Does the motherboard have a model number?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 31, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> Does the motherboard have a model number?



I used my Rampage III Extreme and G1. Assassin. But I did test a multitude of slot positions for best temperatures and some of them included configurations that would emulate mATX scenarios.

I found that when there is space between the two cards (2 slots), the first card is ~20C hotter in load than the second card. When both are closely packed (as they would be in mATX), the temperatures are even higher, at ~28-29C higher in full load for the first GPU.

Does that answer your potential questions?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 31, 2013)

lol! So you're judging a motherboard formfactor based on the heat dissipation of the cards? Brilliant,_ Sherlock! _


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 31, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> lol! So you're judging a motherboard formfactor based on the heat dissipation of the cards? Brilliant,_ Sherlock! _



No Watson, I am not! I was telling him that SLI is not a good idea on mATX cases if avoidable. Jeez...


----------



## topgear (Aug 1, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I would not get below Extreme4
> 
> EDIT: Because Extreme3 uses D-PAK analog VRMs which are the cheapest variety out there. Extreme4 is big upgrade on the voltage regulation front.
> 
> Not really. mATX means hot sandwich.



nah, I'm not suggesting him .. I know it's not good for OCing or such activities but if Op wants to mildly oc [ say 200-300 Mhz  ] and wants a Z87 mobo under 10k for multi gpu setup then extreme 3 may serve his purpose and for multi gpu setup personally I won't go for anything less than a Asus Z87-A which is available at around ~13.5k.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 1, 2013)

topgear said:


> nah, I'm not suggesting him .. I know it's not good for OCing or such activities but if Op wants to mildly oc [ say 200-300 Mhz  ] and wants a Z87 mobo under 10k for multi gpu setup then extreme 3 may serve his purpose and for multi gpu setup personally I won't go for anything less than a Asus Z87-A which is available at around ~13.5k.



I agree, but even for 200-300Mhz I would not get a board with D-PAK analog VRMs. I mean, if you spend 2-3k more you get much cleaner voltage regulation, and good voltage regulation is even more critical in Haswell than ever before (even PSUs are having compatibility issues).

Extreme3 and the like should be worst case scenario boards if you ask me.


----------

